

How We Made over $100k doing Tech Events - jasonlbaptiste
http://okdork.com/2010/09/01/how-we-made-over-100k-doing-tech-events/

======
jasonlbaptiste
This post is gold for anyone doing events, especially for the first time. I'm
announcing Work2Conference tomorrow and asked Noah some tips for promoting
events due to his experience. Some of the tips here are also good for overall
customer acquisition. Replace attendee with customer/user.

~~~
Cmccann7
I co-founder StartupDigest (referenced in the article) and these tips are spot
on. From looking at the inside of thousands of events these are some of the
inside secrets event organizers use.

------
joshuabutner
The article is good stuff. There are some obvious things that I hadn't thought
of previously for effectively marketing all sorts of stuff.

